# 20 Zoll - Frog , Pepper, Kubikes, Isla



## running (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach 20 Zoll für unsere Große.
Hab dazu mal Bilder übereinander gelegt, da die  Geometrieangaben so schlecht vergleichbar sind.
Hab mich einfach immer mal an den Hinterräder orientiert.

- sieht irgendwer Probleme bei einer Geometrie ?  
- Bisher fährt die Kleine ein Isla 16, und kommt sehr gut damit zurecht. Tendenz war jetzt Richtung Frog Bikes. Das scheint einiges länger als Isla .... macht das in der Praxis viel aus

Vielleicht helfen die Bilder auch noch sonst wem:
grün = Kubikes
orange = frog 52
rot = frog 55
blau = pepper 20
rot dunkler = isla bennin large

leider habe ich es versäumt die Räder auch noch waagrecht korrect auszurichten, daher gibt es wohl bei den Vorderrädern hier und da ein paar mm unterschied auf den Bilder. Vorallem as Frog 52 steht etwas "hoch" vorne


----------



## KIV (4. Februar 2015)

Finde ich ja ansich ne gute Idee. Aber wonach hast Du denn sichergestellt, dass alle Bikes im selben Maßstab abgebildet sind..? Das einzige wirklich zuverlässig identische Maß dürfte das Felgenhorn sein. Konnte man das auf den Bildern denn immer gut erkennen?
Auch leichte Unterschiede in der Perspektive bei der Aufnahme können zu sehr unterschiedlichen Effekten führen.
Manche Räder wirken in der Gegenüberstellung insgesamt deutlich 'größer', auch deren Laufräder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## running (4. Februar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Finde ich ja ansich ne gute Idee. Aber wonach hast Du denn sichergestellt, dass alle Bikes im selben Maßstab abgebildet sind..? Das einzige wirklich zuverlässig identische Maß dürfte das Felgenhorn sein. Konnte man das auf den Bildern denn immer gut erkennen?
> Auch leichte Unterschiede in der Perspektive bei der Aufnahme können zu sehr unterschiedlichen Effekten führen.
> Manche Räder wirken in der Gegenüberstellung insgesamt deutlich 'größer', auch deren Laufräder....



Ich habe pro Bild immer darauf geachtet, dass die Hinterräder gleich groß sind am Mantel aussen. (somit NICHT am Felgenhorn)
Auf alle Fälle immer nur "innerhalb" eines Bilder vergleichbar. Nicht über die Bildgrenzen hinweg.

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass unterschiedliche Mäntel eventuell dann auch zu Verschiebungen geführt haben können.
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir über die Perspektive gar nicht so viel Gedanken gemacht habe, wohl in der Hoffnung, dass alle Räder exakt von der Seite aufgenommen sind und z.B. immer auf Tretlagerhöhe ... ist aber vermutlich ein Trugschluss.

_running_


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Februar 2015)

Trugschluss, so ist es.
Irgendwo gab es auch mal ein Fred, wo die Geometriedaten von den üblichen Verdächtigen alle aufgeführt waren,
deswegen kann man sich das ganze Bremborium hier sparen. Sieht zwar schön aus, bringt aber nicht wirklich was.


----------



## KIV (4. Februar 2015)

Ja, schade. Aber es sieht sehr hübsch aus..!


----------



## donb (26. August 2018)

sorry. Falsch gepostet. Bitte löschen.


----------

